# Hydrostatic Filter Cover 2008ZForce 50



## jag6 (Oct 11, 2009)

I purchased a used 2008 Cub Cadet ZForce 50 and the owner told me he was looking for covers he had for the Hydrostatic Filters. I called Cub Cadet and they don't have a listing for it, plus spent days on line looking for the covers but can't find them.Are there filter covers for the Hydrostatic filters?He said they have to be installed vertically from the bottom and is bolted on.
Thank You'
jag6


----------



## alex17767 (May 11, 2014)

I just got the z fours 48s it doesn't do we'll on hill sides how does yours do


----------

